# confederate flags in north??



## naylawren (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi! I'm a college student, and my dad directed me to this forum. He said I'd get some smart and honest opinions.

I'm doing a project on Confederate Battle Flags in the north, and I'm really interested in what the flag can mean to northerners. Have any of you seen/ owned confederate flags in Nodak? What is it really a symbol of? Southern pride, ******* pride or racism? Should black people feel bad about the flag?

Thanks so much, and I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Oh boy... :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Why anyone would want to affilliate themselves with the flag of a losing side is beyond me.

Crap...hold on, let me go take down my Vikings flag. :lol:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Think it is the past and people should let it go!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I see no problem with it.....but I am white. I can see why minorities would have a problem with it.

What are you trying to accomplish with this project?

One thing to look at is the swastika......This symbol for years was used to
represent life, sun, power, strength, and good luck. But then you know the rest.....the Nazi germany took this symbol.....then now if you see a swastika you think skin heads, rasism, nazi germany, killings, genicide, etc.....

See how one historic event can change the meaning of a symbol.....just like the confederate flag.

The above example is just food for thought.

Chuck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When I was in high school at Fargo North, the rivalry between Fargo North/Fargo South in hockey was huge. Many games a guy would take the confederate flag and run it past the Fargo North bleachers..........which usually ended up with him getting tossed around a few times which escalated after the game in the parking lot.

Other than that, the flag doesn't have any meaning to me for the simple fact it's an event that happened too long ago.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My boyfriend's roommate, has one hanging in the window of his bedroom. For him, I believe it's probably a Dukes of Hazzard thing. I would assume that, because he's painting his motorcycle to be General Lee themed, he's a big fan.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Or he needed a curtain for his window!! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Racsist, no. *******, hell ya!! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have always tossed around the idea of flying one on the back of the goose trailer; that would be ******* for sure!!


----------



## naylawren (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for the great responses!!

to clarify for some of you who asked - my project is a sociology paper on the many meanings of a symbol. I picked the confederate battle flag because it means so many different things to different people.

Your posts have been really informative, and I'd love to hear more. It's really easy to get a Southern or Black perspective on this issue, but I think Northern responses are really interesting, too. Plus, I'm minnesotan, so i'm interested in how northerners respond.

Thanks, and I'd love to hear more from all of you!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Im hispanic and dont mind it but then again hispanics werent affected too much by the civil war. I do know alot of African Americans who really get ticked off by it. And alot of white friends that use it for southern or ******* pride or to be a rebel.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The Nazi skinheads also fly the confederate flag, a lot of the right wing extremist flaunt it. So what is so smart about displaying it?


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i live in PA and alot of my friends support confederate flags but to me thats just dumb....its symbol of a losing side and an enemy. Thats side lost the war, however they arent the enemy ne more but thats like runnin through pearl harbor with a japanese flag. It doesnt make sense.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

That flag did not symbolize racism, it was symply the design that the confederate states came up with as their flag, they were a group of states that wanted to suceed from the union (the north) and become their own country because they did not like the north telling them what to do. Much like the revilutionary war, the Americans didnt like the King telling them how to live and the tax thing. oke: 
you need to remember (Although very wrong) the blacks were not considerd people, they were considerd beast just like a horse or an ox to work on the farm. The civil war was about more than just slavery.

After the war the flag became a symbol of racism and ********.

We should always keep that flag around so the government will remember that the power is with the people!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Since you're looking for various perspectives:

Growing up in Canada, we just thought it was another symbol for dumb americans. We thought everybody south of the border was a red-neck cousin-marrying hillbilly. We saw Deliverance - that was the american heartland. If pressed we'd admit Yankees were different - they were the east-coast liberal elite - people like the Kennedy's - so the folks who painted the battle flag on their cars weren't really so bad. It was just a generic symbol of the american past - much like the Union Jack is a symbol of Canada's past - and the Fleur-de-Lis is a symbol of England's past stupidity.

I've since spent a some time in the deep south (S.C., Georgia & Alabama - heck I have a letter from George Wallace appointing me a Lt. Col. in the Alabama state millitia!) and I did grad school in Tennessee. I learned a lot about the southern pride and all that. The battle flag really is a symbol of the past and of tradition. As for the link to racism - that's a tough call - but (in a world of various different perspectives )most outspoken southerners were almost modest compared to South African's I know/knew on the issue of race.

Now, learning more about Jefferson and the federalist perspective, I tend to agree with hoosier dhr too.

Good luck with the report.

M.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> That flag did not symbolize racism, it was symply the design that the confederate states came up with as their flag, they were a group of states that wanted to suceed from the union (the north) and become their own country because they did not like the north telling them what to do. Much like the revilutionary war, the Americans didnt like the King telling them how to live and the tax thing.
> you need to remember (Although very wrong) the blacks were not considerd people, they were considerd beast just like a horse or an ox to work on the farm. The civil war was about more than just slavery.
> 
> After the war the flag became a symbol of racism and ********.
> ...


But you must remember THE SOUTH *WILL* RISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!

And this time I'll be ready!

Who wants some?
:strapped:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> :roll:


ditto

:roll:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

LOSERS!!!
Get over it or we will stop paying your welfare!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

here is my personal take on it and you can agree or disagree. I grew up in the south, my family still lives there. I have seen that flag used to represent everything from just being proud to be where your from and that our forefathers had the fortitude to stand up for what they believed in to a symbol of hate and ignorance. I as a proud southerner hate to see it used for hate and ignorance. I know that my family had a family farm destroyed during the cival war. They had a family of slaves that were like family to them. Life got much harder for mine and the black family after the war. Maybe one thinks that my family got what it deserved for being confederates. But I know that I respect that they risked everything to standup for what they believed in. They were veterans of my country, and win or lose I have respect for them. To me the confederate flag represents pride to be southern not hate. Now understand I don't have one stuck to my truck or fly one on my home because I understand that it is offensive to some and rightly so with some of the ways that it has been used. I personally don't like to see northern folks use it. I feel that they don't have the right. To each their own though. I feel that when northern folk fly it I feel that it is more of a sign of their *******(white trash) pride than a symbol of hate. Hope I didn't step on too many toes. Thats just my two cents on the subject. With carpet bagging and deconstruction of the south after the war the confederate flag is something some of us can look at and think of many years past when times where different (for the good and worse).


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here is my 2 cents the meaning is pretty much the same all around the country, because we aren't split into North/South anymore, times change, I'm not sure what you mean by us "Northerns" but i'm pretty sure we don't care about the flag much anymore, because we aren't in the war with each other, but thats just me. :roll:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea it doesnt mean to much but i really dislike rascist.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

RIPLINE....LOL :lol: :beer:


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

What a dark time in our country. It has left scars until this day. Mostly in the South. But still felt in the North. That war had brother fighting brother.

The rebel flag in not a sign of oppression and hatred. Many might want to use it that way. And that is wrong. This subject is a fine line all the way around.

I see that flag as a sign of heritage and pride. And I for one will not ever take that away from the South. That war was about states rights. While I will not agree with slavery, it was more than that. If I lived in that day I could not take a side because, I see both sides. But I am glad the North won. That made us into the kick *** country we are today. Am I offended by the rebel flag?..nope.

I was in the Navy and the guys from the south took me in, when no big city Northern boys wanted anything to do with some small town country boy from PA like me...They let me in and they are my friends.

I am not sure if the South will rise again...and if that happend, I am not sure what that would mean. I would, however, be thinking what side I might take. If the pres was Ted Kennedy...make room in VA,TN or NC...I would be heading that way.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I view it as a sign of racism and ignorance. I have no more respect for someone who flies a confederate flag than one who flies a Nazi flag.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I view it as a sign of racism and ignorance. I have no more respect for someone who flies a confederate flag than one who flies a Nazi flag.


OUCH!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

What about the USA Flag MT, what's that stand for?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

MT remember writing this:

Well its about time I called it quits. I've grown tired of arguing with iron willed and empty headed people, and I've got better things to entertain myself.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I view it as a sign of racism and ignorance. I have no more respect for someone who flies a confederate flag than one who flies a Nazi flag.


More than 144 years after its creation, the Confederate battle flag remains a potent symbol.....

The arguments are familiar: Supporters of the flag say it honors those who valiantly fought for the South in the Civil War. Critics say the Confederate flag is a symbol of racism and an ugly reminder of slavery.

Few symbols rival the Confederate flag for the ability to evoke such a wide range of passions. It is perhaps not surprising that those passions tend to run along racial lines.

A Mason-Dixon poll conducted in January of 2000 found that 77% of African-Americans believe the flag is a symbol of racism, and just 9% characterize it as a symbol of Southern heritage. 66% of whites responding to the survey said the flag symbolizes Southern heritage, while just 21% describe it as a symbol of racism.

This is a controversy that will be resolved after extensive public debate and discussion. News media coverage, advocacy groups and political pressures all ensure a public resolution to a public problem.

Contrast that, though, with how we handle similar controversies involving the Confederate flag and a younger generation:

In May of 1999, a Stewart County, Tenn., high school student was suspended from school for three days because he incorporated four Confederate flags into a collage as part of a class assignment. Kenny Perry superimposed one of the flags over the face of boxer Mike Tyson in artwork intended to demonstrate "who I was, who I am and who I am going to be." The English teacher graded the assignment and displayed it in the hallway of the school. After the principal saw the artwork, the young man was suspended because his collage was regarded as "racially hostile speech."

Still pending is a lawsuit against two assistant principals in Volusia County, Fla., who suspended 16-year-old student Wayne Deno for nine days for showing his friends a miniature Confederate flag during a lunchtime conversation about the Civil War.

In Midland, Texas, a principal censored a high school newspaper editorial that called on students not to wave a Confederate flag at athletic events. The administration's reasoning: The symbol of the Confederate flag is so divisive that even a well-meaning editorial speaking out against it could lead to disruption.

Much of the progress we've made in civil rights in this country has come through the exercise of First Amendment rights. That has included marches, rallies and, yes, controversial and often confrontational comments directed at others. By not permitting people to make comments that might potentially offend, we minimize confrontation, but we also eliminate candid and constructive conversation.

Provocative symbols like the Confederate flag can indeed pull us apart, but the free and open airing of these issues offers us our very best chance of pulling together.

Please keep the chat civil guys. How else can every side of the issue be objectively explored?

my :2cents:

Ryan

.
excerpts taken from firstadmendmentcenter.org


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ripline said:


> LOSERS!!!
> Get over it or we will stop paying your welfare!


Ripline who are you calling a looser? Everyone here is just staiting what they think to a question asked. :eyeroll:

Although the flag does represent the southern culture many of the southereners still believe part of there culture is to not like african americans and many of them still do not.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I view it as a sign of racism and ignorance. I have no more respect for someone who flies a confederate flag than one who flies a Nazi flag.


I'm not going to lie and tell you I respect your opinion, because I don't. I have always been one for equality. I have a rebel flag hung up in my room under the bull horns. I value the confederate flag as a symbol of southern heritage. When I see a confederate flag, I think about the south. It's because of people like YOU militant tiger, that I have mixed feelings about being a moderator, because I am held to higher standards, and therefore, I can't say what I really think of you. I've got four relatives farther up the tree who fought in the civil war, and take pride in the flag. I guess you don't have to respect me, that doesn't bother me much, because I don't care what kind of reputation I hold with a person like you.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Duncan i still have the pic on my phone of you pledging to it with your cowboy hat over your heart. lol it's pretty funny


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Pistol over my heart, hat behind my back baby.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i think the we should all keep the flag....as a reminder to the south that the north will always dominate!!!!

just kidding


----------



## Pahuntdog (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it should be a reminder to all of us that if we dont stick together as one america and fight as one for each other instead of against each other that we will all lose and that goes for are hunting rights too

:beer:


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

To me it repesents an intangible.....The Old South. Hertitage is hard to turn your back on if you're a man. Southerners like myself take a great deal of pride in not being like everybody else. Speaking with a sourthern drawl, playing in the cotton fields as a kid, being members of large tight-knit families, eating watermelon on the front porch, fried chicken and iced-tea for supper, grits with butter for breakfast. In the middle of the day, every day during the summer, jumping in the old swimming hole to cool off. Hunting in the winter, not for sport, but for something to eat. Listening to Grandpa talk about the Depression while he's whittling away with his Case XX. Smelling the cornbread my Grandma cooked, two pones a day, every day starting with her 5 gallon lard bucket. Drinking water out of a bucket with a ladle. Walking down the street bare-footed in the middle of August just because. Daisy Red Ryder bb guns. Yes ma'am and No sir, all the time.

These are just a few of what the flag means to me. Dixie is hard to put your finger on and is much-embodied in a battered old rag with thirteen stars. A proud old banner that I respect whether you do or not.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

First let me start out by saying I served a year in Iraq and everytime I see the American Flag it gives me a great sence of pride. When Our National Anthem is played it sends chills down my spine and makes me very proud to have served our great nation.

With that said, I believe that flying the Confederate Flag as a sign of disrepect for this country. To many people this flag stand for so many things. To many people this is a sign of rasism and prejudice, to others Southern Heritage. Others believe it is a sign that they are a Red Neck.

It is very true that the Civil War was a long time ago, but the scars are still very present today. Why would you want to fly a flag that you know will cause a large group of people pain and is a symbol to them of ill will and prejudice. If you don't believe that, knowing full well a large portion of the public does, how can you say that it isn't a sign of disrespect?

To those out there that believe it is part of their Southern Heritage, I ask you and everyone else that show off the Confederate Flag, do you fly an American Flag as well? Do you display your love for this country, have some pride in your AMERICAN Heritage. I know that many of you will disagree with my opinion, I just ask that you think about how it impacts others and what type of image you are portraying about yourself.

If you are a Southerner, have pride in your past. There are many other ways you can show that pride. If you don't have Southern Heritage and you show off a Conferderate Flag what are you saying? If you think it means you are a Red Neck, perhaps that is true, if you believe that a Red Neck is a racist, ignorant, uneducated individual.

Like I started this post by saying I am proud to be an American and one of the things that makes our country so great is our First Amendment Rights. This is my opinion, many of you will STRONGLY disagree with me, which is your right. Just think about what you are saying to others and how it impacts them.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Snow Hunter,

That was extremely well put and I couldnt agree with you more. I dont even need to add anything. Good job!!! :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

:withstupid:

Well said snow hunter BRAVO BRAVO!!! Why would somebody want to be known as a ******* anyway? :eyeroll:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> Well said snow hunter BRAVO BRAVO!!! Why would somebody want to be known as a ******* anyway? :eyeroll:


YOUR standards of a ******* aren't the universal standard, everybody has their own definition of everything.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

snow hunter..... :beer: :lol: :jammin: .....well put


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

And snow hunter...What you said puts things in a different perspective to me, doesn't mean I'm planning on taking it down, but you have given me a different way of looking at it.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

dlip you dont know my standards of ******* but heres what the dictionary said

*******

n : a poor white person in the southern United States [syn: cracker]

And i dont want to be that. Or these

red·neck ( P ) Pronunciation Key (rdnk)
n. Offensive Slang 
Used as a disparaging term for a member of the white rural laboring class, especially in the southern United States. 
A white person regarded as having a provincial, conservative, often bigoted attitude.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Do you just imagine things to read? Did I say I knew your idea of the meaning of *******? I said your definition is different than others. I also didn't ask for any definitions. I've never cared what you wanted to be, or what you wouldn't want to be. You also asked "Why would anybody want to be a *******?" I then said, your definition of a ******* is probably differnt than someone elses. You are ranting for reasons unknown.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, Snow Hunter. Old Glory is the ONLY flag that flies here. My family has more than filled the ranks of our U. S. military to much honor: purple hearts, bronze stars, many other awards and citations. All of them great patriots and equally all great southerners, our allegiance cannot be called into question. Before desecration of the Stars and Bars takes place, someone has to be stepping on my neck and that ain't never happened.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Slinger70 said:


> Yes, Snow Hunter. Old Glory is the ONLY flag that flies here. My family has more than filled the ranks of our U. S. military to much honor: purple hearts, bronze stars, many other awards and citations. All of them great patriots and equally all great southerners, our allegiance cannot be called into question. Before desecration of the Stars and Bars takes place, someone has to be stepping on my neck and that ain't never happened.


You say that your families allience to this great country cannot be questioned and based on the honor your relatives have displayed this is very true. I am not asking you to desecrate the confederate flag, but at the same time you say that it is the ONLY flag you fly. You were not around during the civil war, you can't possibly know what your ancestors went through. How can you so proudly hail a flag of secesion and rebellion and at the same time say you are proud to be an American without even flying an American Flag.

I salute your forefathers for their service to our country. Just think again about what you are saying, with such strong beliefs, by flying that flag.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think you misunderstood Slingers post Snow Hunter. Old Glory is the American Flag.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I recant my reply. I just thought he was referring to the confederate flag due to his previous posts and his reply to me. I appologize.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm getting me a Russian flag, my ancestors migrated thru there in the 1800's. But I also need a confederate flag as more of my ancestors migrated thru there, supposedly one ancestor was married to President Madison so I definitely need an American Flag... all this heritage and only me to be proud of it..lol


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Germans from Prussia :beer: I salute


----------



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

I have been thinking about putting up a post on this subject, but I could not quite figure out how to word the post. I think Snow Hunter's post was well written and expresses the points I wanted to make better than I could have made them.

So, I will just say I agree with him and thank him for sharing his views.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: if it weren't for us dry land farmers from Russia this state would be full of you got-dang Norvegians... ufta...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

buckseye said:


> :lol: if it weren't for us dry land farmers from Russia this state would be full of you got-dang Norvegians... ufta...


I am 7/8s Norwegian and 1/8 Swedish...uffda!

Don't know which body part is Swede. :huh:

Exact percentage sized flags to be precise...



















"Jeg liker å gård og gå på jakt på landet."

I like to farm and go hunting in the country.

buckseye, you cRaZy Russian! We nicknamed a guy on our school's wrestling team the Crazy Russian, because he pulled all kinds of cheap moves during matches, even during wrestling practice against his own teammates. Andre and Genna Patselov even sound like tough names. And I'm pretty sure our state is full of Norwegians, no denying that!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Andre is a wrestling stud. His wrestling style is old school, personally I have never seen him use a cheap move, while he's on the mat or leaving it, and he does it with true sportsmanship. Andre took 1st at state @ 135 Class A this last weekend.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> Andre is a wrestling stud. His wrestling style is old school, personally I have never seen him use a cheap move, while he's on the mat or leaving it, and he does it with true sportsmanship. Andre took 1st at state @ 135 Class A this last weekend.


Sorry, I didn't fully explain myself. My ex-boyfriend, Nick Walton, who also wrestles for North, had to wrestle against him once at a tournament I watched, and he said the entire time he was in so much pain, because of how sharp the bottom of Andre's shoes were. He said the bottoms just tore up the skin on his legs, and he couldn't concentrate well with that. Nick said he's never wrestled another guy with that type of shoes. Ouch.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nick got 8th @ 140, right?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Tony Owens placed 5th @ 130....right??? That would be MossyMo's son. Just for those that didnt know... :beer:

Oh yah, the confederate flag is orange and blue.....thats for you ranger. Dont want to be a hijacker.... :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually "buckseye" would be the hijacker, I'm the hijackie...or something like that.

Yeah, Nick took 8th, that's too bad. His little brother Tom is going to kick some butt when he gets older though, he is one great wrestler, very determined. But when Tom doesn't win a match...get out of the way! :******: There will be a storm! Congrats to your son, MossyMO. I wish I had gotten into wrestling, I always had so much fun at tournaments with Nick! Or I could have just not been a dumb****, and stayed with him. :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you gotdang Norvegian thread hi-jacker R_C... :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Jiffy, my son really likes you and hasn't even met you yet !!! He got 7th place......,but he has 2 more years to improve.

Honestly, before the tournament started I thought in my head he would get 5th.............


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I'm not going to lie and tell you I respect your opinion, because I don't. I have always been one for equality. I have a rebel flag hung up in my room under the bull horns. I value the confederate flag as a symbol of southern heritage. When I see a confederate flag, I think about the south. It's because of people like YOU militant tiger, that I have mixed feelings about being a moderator, because I am held to higher standards, and therefore, I can't say what I really think of you. I've got four relatives farther up the tree who fought in the civil war, and take pride in the flag. I guess you don't have to respect me, that doesn't bother me much, because I don't care what kind of reputation I hold with a person like you.


That is grand that you see it that way. Suppose someone had a grandfather who fought with the Germans in World War Two, would you respect them for flying a Nazi flag on their car? The confederate flag stands for a group who saw a means of producing cash (slavery) as more important than human rights. I do not respect a group who treats one human being as greater or lesser than any other.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

My reply to that is to not fly any African flag, as they did sell their country men into slavery.

As for the Confederate flag, I've never benefitted from slavery. I don't condone any opression of another human. I hate the Nazis and wish we'd acted sooner.

Snow Hunter, I think you're getting a little excited.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The justification was entirely different for the Africans, but that is a different subject for a different day.

The slave owners in the South justified enslaving another human being by using Darwin's ideas to their own advantage, claiming that the Africans were by nature lesser beings than Whites. It is called Eugenics.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Its called it was wrong.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:spam:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope that we can get over the old civil war better than these countries get over their past in the mid-east. I look at the African Americans and the Southern people all as fellow Americans. I see the rebel flag for what it is, simply a piece of cloth that represents the past. Nothing to get excited about either way. The American flag is foremost with me, but if you want to wave a flag for the Vikings, the Packers, your state, or an old rebel flag I really don't care. My feelings for my fellow Americans drowned out any feelings of a time from long ago that none of us experienced. Any African American, southern or northern person who remembers this bad time in our past is long dead. Our emotions about the past should die with them.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I'm going to leave it at this, you guys are North of the Mason-Dixon line, and I'm South of it. That makes me a good ol'boy, and you guys a bunch of yankees!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

When you find a southern website as cool as this one, give us a link. Over 425 posts, you sure must be one of the biggest Yankee lovers of all the good ol' boys. :lol: Oops, forgot about Bob down there.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well boy's,here's a little history on the confederate flag.There is a common misperception that the Confederate battle flag[The Southern Cross]was the national flag of the confederacy.In reality the flag we most associate with the confederacy was Strictly a Battle Flag-and not the only battle flag used by the confederacy.The Confederacy actually changed it's national flag three times during the course of the war!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen everyone,

Wow........This has been an educational thread. I'll stick with the American Flag. I'm half Norwegian and half German. Both are great
countries but America has the freedoms.

Auf wiederscehen


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*stevepike wrote:*


> When you find a southern website as cool as this one, give us a link. Over 425 posts, you sure must be one of the biggest Yankee lovers of all the good ol' boys. Oops, forgot about Bob down there.


You got me there.  But then again I never said I didn't like Yankees. There are good Yankees the same as there are bad good ol'boys! :rollin: I guess I'd better hush before I get myself in trouble! :fiddle:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I personally could care less if someone flies a confederate flag or not. It at least gives us all a warning of who they are ahead of time. Here is my personal observation on the flag. By the way, good post snowhunter. The south started the war with the north. The south lost, some from the south are still bitter???? need seperate identification??? need reminder of a defeat???? That said, if losing that war is a sign of southern heritage, than it is totally prejudice. The basis of the war was, as acknowledged by modern historians is:
It is a fact that when the armies for the North and South were first formed, only a small minority of the soldiers on either side would have declared that the reason they joined the army was to fight either "for" or "against" slavery.

"Had there been no slavery, there would have been no war. Had there been no moral condemnation of slavery, there would have been no war." (This was made by Sydney E. Ahlstrome, in his monumental study of religion in America A Religious History of the American People, Yale University Press,1972, on p. 649)

To salute the flag, as being something honorable, because it represented a "belief", a way of life, is wrong. Knowing some "********", I feel very safe to say, no matter what you call yourself, or how nicely you try and hide it, the "majority" of ******** are racist as well. To hide behind a word like ******* does not make it different, it makes it hypocritical. Now, in the perfect world of "good ole boys", like the hollywood dukes of hazard, you can fly the flag an love everyone. In real life, that is the exception to the rule.

For a white person to take pride in starting, than being beaten in a war that represented everything wrong with this country at the time, is the same as a black person wanting monetary severance for their great, great, great grand parents being held in slavery. It is a time past, and no matter how much you cling, no amount of irrational justification can pacify the error. The irony of the whole thing is this, most black americans have a longer heritage in this country than us white folk. Our major growth happened during and after the Civl War. The black people here, had been here for a time by then. I am talking per capita, no total numbers, as it is obvious that during this time we were the majority.

Anyway, I am rambling. To salute the confederate flag is along the lines of saluting the swastika and saying you are doing so because it represents good will, which it did in ancient times, but we all know modern history. If the confederate flag reminds you of your heritage, which was slavery and desertion, because that is what the war was about. The south was wrong, they left the UNION(the United States), they were defeated and they are still angry????? Wow, like I said, keep flying that flag, it gives the rest of us a warning.


----------

